# Lifetime Subscriptions



## NetRaider (Aug 31, 2007)

Are lifetime subscriptions available with the merged company?


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

My understanding is that lifetime subscribers will only be able to receive the Sirius programming that they receive now. Of course if they combine the music genre a decade channels so that they are simulcast from both satellites, lifetime subscribers would get that but really, it would just mean a different name or DJ’s for those existing channels. I doubt any of the XM-specific programming (i.e. sports) would be available to lifetime subscribers. I also doubt that a lifetime subscription will be allowed to transfer to a new dual-band receiver.


----------



## NetRaider (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks. I am a Sirius lifetime subscriber with three additional receivers. I am happy with Sirius content. XM doesn't offer anything that I am interested in. Since I am maxed out on receivers I want to know if I will be able to purchase another Sirius content lifetime subscription. If so I will get them for my kids.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I don't believe they offer the lifetime subscriptions anymore. They are not listed on the website, but you could call and check.


----------



## NetRaider (Aug 31, 2007)

rudeney said:


> I don't believe they offer the lifetime subscriptions anymore. They are not listed on the website, but you could call and check.


I was afraid of that. I should have done it a few months ago!


----------



## cyclone27 (Feb 1, 2006)

rudeney said:


> My understanding is that lifetime subscribers will only be able to receive the Sirius programming that they receive now. Of course if they combine the music genre a decade channels so that they are simulcast from both satellites, lifetime subscribers would get that but really, it would just mean a different name or DJ's for those existing channels. I doubt any of the XM-specific programming (i.e. sports) would be available to lifetime subscribers. I also doubt that a lifetime subscription will be allowed to transfer to a new dual-band receiver.


I called Sirius this morning. To add the 'Best of XM' to a lifetime Sirius subscription is $150. According to the phone rep, there is no option to add this monthly/yearly if you have a lifetime sub.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Damn!!! To have Best of Sirius added to an XM radio it's $168 per year.


----------



## cyclone27 (Feb 1, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Damn!!! To have Best of Sirius added to an XM radio it's $168 per year.


From all I've seen & heard, it should be just another $4/month for either one of the 'Best of ...' packages.


----------



## hjsiemer (Sep 28, 2006)

I caution everyone against getting a lifetime subscription to Sirius. I got one in 2004 and all of a sudden in July of 2008 my Sirius reception stopped. I contacted Sirius and they responded that my subscription had expired. I explained that I got a lifetime subscription in 2004. 

Sirius said on both the telephone and in an email response that they had no evidence that I ever had a lifetime subscription. They said the only way that I could prove it was to produce the credit card statement with the lifetime subscription charge.

I don't even have that credit card anymore much less a statement that is at least 4 years old.

I did not re-subscribe to Sirius and will not subscribe to Sirius XM.


----------



## cyclone27 (Feb 1, 2006)

hjsiemer said:


> I caution everyone against getting a lifetime subscription to Sirius. I got one in 2004 and all of a sudden in July of 2008 my Sirius reception stopped. I contacted Sirius and they responded that my subscription had expired. I explained that I got a lifetime subscription in 2004.
> 
> Sirius said on both the telephone and in an email response that they had no evidence that I ever had a lifetime subscription. They said the only way that I could prove it was to produce the credit card statement with the lifetime subscription charge.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warning.

It's probably too late but if you are still able to get into 'My Account' on Sirius.com, you can print off your billing history. This should show your payment for a lifetime subscription.


----------



## bertman64 (Aug 25, 2007)

I also see on sirius.com I can add best of XM to my lifetime for 150.00. Sounds like a good deal! Looks like no more NBA or NHL unless you do this!


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

I got this from Sirius today after asking about their programming this past weekend:
Below we have provide a list of our SIRIUS Everything plans:

- Lifetime Plan of $499.99

- $12.95 Monthly

- $38.85 Quarterly

- $77.70 Semi-Annually

- 1 Year $142.45 1 month free = savings of $12.95

- 2 Years $249.99 4.77 months free = savings of $61.80

- 3 Years $349.99 9 months free = savings of $117.20

- 4 Years $518.00 8 months free = savings of $103.60

- 5 Years $634.55 11 months free = savings of $142.45

- 6 Years $751.10 14 months free = savings of $181.30

Currently, we are offering our 2-Year Plan for $249.99 and our 3-Year 
Plan for $349.99. Normally, these plans are priced as:

- 2 Years $271.95 3 months free = savings of $38.85

- 3 Years $401.45 5 months free = savings of $67.75

For accounts with multiple SIRIUS receivers, we offer a discounted plan 
of $6.99 per month for the 2nd through the 4th additional subscription. 
All receivers must be on the same account and subscriptions will be 
charged to the same credit card on file, to the same billing address. A
one-time $15 activation fee applies to all new SIRIUS receivers added. 
Taxes may apply to both your subscription and activation fees based on 
your service address. Below is a list of our multi-receiver rates:

- Lifetime Plan $499.99

- $6.99 Monthly

- $20.97 Quarterly

- $41.94 Semi-Annually

- 1-Year $83.88

- 2-Year $167.76

- 3-Year $251.64

- 4-Year $335.52

- 5-Year $419.40

- 6-Year $503.28

Our SIRIUS Everything Plus XM plans follow:

- Lifetime Plan $649.99 - 4 easy payments of $162.50

- $16.99 Monthly

- $50.97 Quarterly

- $101.94 Semi-Annually

- 1 Year $186.89 1 month free = savings of $16.99 - 2 equal payments 
of $93.45

- 2-Year $322.00 5 months free = savings of $85.00 - 4 equal payments 
of $80.50

- 3-Year $458.00 9 months free = savings of $150.00 - 5 equal payments 
of $91.60

- 4-Year $679.60 8 months free = savings of $135.92 - 5 equal payments 
of $135.92

- 5-Year $832.51 11 months free = savings of $186.89 - 6 equal payments 
of $138.75

- 6-Year $985.42 12 months free = savings of $237.86 - 7 equal payments 
of $140.77

For a limited time, we are offering our SIRIUS Everything Plus XM 2-Year
Plan for $322.00 and 3-Year Plan for $458.00. Normally, these plans are
priced as:

- 2 Years $356.79 3 months free = savings of $50.97

- 3 Years $526.69 5 months free = savings of $84.95

For accounts with multiple SIRIUS receivers, we offer a discounted plan 
of $10.99 per month for the 2nd through the 4th additional subscription.
Our SIRIUS Everything Plus XM multi-receiver rates follow:

- Lifetime Plan $649.99

- $10.99 Monthly

- $32.97 Quarterly

- $65.94 Semi-Annually

- 1 Year $131.88

- 2 Years $263.76

- 3 Years $395.64

- 4 Years $527.52

- 5 Years $659.40

- 6 Years $791.28

If you have any further questions, comments, or concerns, please do not 
hesitate to contact SIRIUS Customer Care. We look forward to you 
enjoying the fantastic sounds of SIRIUS Satellite Radio!

We are committed to providing you with the best in customer care. For 
your convenience, we are available 7 days a week at:

1-888-539-SIRIUS (7474)

As well as by email at:

www.sirius.com/customercare

And you can always manage your account 24/7 by visiting our website at:

www.sirius.com

Sincerely,

Michelle G
SIRIUS Customer Care

Did you know that SIRIUS has great money-saving billing options? You 
can get 1-14 months free depending on the option you choose. Call us at
888-539-SIRIUS (7474) and we?ll help you choose the plan that?s right 
for you!

SIRIUS Satellite Radio, The Best Radio on Radio


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting that, Benjaminmarle. I think for now I'm just going to keep Sirius and not get XM too. Prices are too steep for me.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

After viewing the stock price of the company today and knowing the huge debt load they are carrying(I believe it closed around 43 cents), I wouldn't give them anymore than a month at a time.:nono2: :nono:


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm thinking of getting lifetime with Sirius, but, since I have three years free in my new car, I think I'll see if they are still around in 2.9 years and re-up then. 

I was told about lifetime and its transferable nature by a friend, who said you had to call to get it, it wasn't on the website.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I called today to upgrade my XM sub from "mostly music" to the XM everything for $3 more, so I could listen to ballgames next year and listen online...the rep offered me a lifetime sub of $399, and said if I added best of sirius I would get a "free" radio (which when quastioned, would be a seond monthy add on fee). I just upped the $3 a month and told her if they were still around next year at this time, I would consider it. To much turmoil right now. I got burned with two TIVO lifetime subs, and dont want to go there.


----------



## WB3FFV (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow, my Lifetime TiVo sub has already more than paid for itself. I was on of the very early adopters, then went to the DTV TiVo, and to this day I still have lifetime DVR service with DTV, so for the $199 I paid long ago, it's been a great deal for me..


----------



## WB3FFV (Mar 2, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> I called today to upgrade my XM sub from "mostly music" to the XM everything for $3 more, so I could listen to ballgames next year and listen online...the rep offered me a lifetime sub of $399, and said if I added best of sirius I would get a "free" radio (which when quastioned, would be a seond monthy add on fee). I just upped the $3 a month and told her if they were still around next year at this time, I would consider it. To much turmoil right now. I got burned with two TIVO lifetime subs, and dont want to go there.


So are you saying they told you you can only get the first receiver on as lifetime? All extras can only be monthly??

Also I wonder if the lifetime is just for that specific receiver, or is it lifetime for whatever one receiver you happen to have at that time. As for example I have XM in my GMC Truck, needless to say when I replace that truck, that XM radio is gone from my account, if I couldn't move lifetime off it, that would be a waste..

I didn't even realize they did lifetime, that's sure a lil dark secret.. LOL


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

The original Sirius lifetime subscription was for the "lifetime of the receiver", not the subscriber. There seems to be some discrepancies over he policy for moving the lifetime subscription between receivers. Some people were told the policy was three free moves, then $75 per after that. Others were told a maximum of three moves for the lifetime and each would cot $75. Also, the policy is that factory or dealer-installed integrated radios cannot have the subscription moved except in cases of defective equipment. Of course YMMV on how the CSR decides to enforce and interpret the rules.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

WB3FFV said:


> So are you saying they told you you can only get the first receiver on as lifetime? All extras can only be monthly??
> 
> Also I wonder if the lifetime is just for that specific receiver, or is it lifetime for whatever one receiver you happen to have at that time. As for example I have XM in my GMC Truck, needless to say when I replace that truck, that XM radio is gone from my account, if I couldn't move lifetime off it, that would be a waste..
> 
> I didn't even realize they did lifetime, that's sure a lil dark secret.. LOL


XM just started Lifetime in Nov. I think the date was the 17th. I have an XM Radio in my car and I was told Lifetime couldn't be transferred in the car unless something happened like a car wreck :eek2: And you had to buy a new car. But if you sold your car the Lifetime would end. Its funny Sirius has stopped giving Lifetime subs and XM just started  Some merged company this is anyway


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Dolly said:


> I was told Lifetime couldn't be transferred in the car unless something happened like a car wreck :eek2: And you had to buy a new car. But if you sold your car the Lifetime would end. Its funny Sirius has stopped giving Lifetime subs and XM just started  Some merged company this is anyway


Staging a car wreck is a rather extreme solution just to get a lifetime sub. Also, if you sell your car to someone else, which one of you is going to call up and tell them to cancel the subscription???


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I signed up with lifetime almost 6 years ago, IIRC it was only about $300 back then, so I'm way ahead of the deal, just hope they stay on the air.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> But if you sold your car the Lifetime would end. Its funny Sirius has stopped giving Lifetime subs and XM just started Some merged company this is anyway


How would they even know? It's not like billing addresses/methods/names would change since there is no bill. And since the vehicle has a lifetime subscription to Sirius, the car would be worth more value. Just sell the car and be done with it.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeah, I was told it's the lifetime of the receiver plus 3 replacements. What always annoyed me was that it doesn't say that anywhere, but they just tell you "it's known." Why can't they just publish it then because there's no stopping them from saying that's not the case.

With that said, I'm only on my 2nd receiver and I got my lifetime subscription in 2004, so I'm definitely ahead of the game. Great deal, I must say!


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Staging a car wreck is a rather extreme solution just to get a lifetime sub. Also, if you sell your car to someone else, which one of you is going to call up and tell them to cancel the subscription???


+1 Good one !rolling


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> How would they even know? It's not like billing addresses/methods/names would change since there is no bill. And since the vehicle has a lifetime subscription to Sirius, the car would be worth more value. Just sell the car and be done with it.


That's just what XM said. They wouldn't really know. See Mr. King's post :lol:


----------



## Captain_Canuck (Dec 3, 2008)

Dolly said:


> That's just what XM said. They wouldn't really know. See Mr. King's post :lol:


i see


----------

